#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Bid jij dagelijks?

## MO_NL

Geachte broeder/zuster,

Wij zijn benieuwd hoeveel van de Maroc.NL-ers dagelijks bidden. Wij hopen dat iedereen deze enquete naar waarheid invuld. Bij voorbaat dank voor de medewerking.

M3a Salama

----------


## mohammed99

Zo dat is attent van jullie.  :schok:

----------


## Mafkees

_Voor het slapen gaan, ja ik weet ben slecht.
Klaag me maar aan..._

----------


## an3sdej

Even een vraag,

Wat is de reden dat een moslim op vaste tijden behoort te bidden? Vanuit mijn christelijke achtergrond, heb ik geleerd dat je altijd, op elke plaats open met jouw God kunt praten en dan alles kwijt kunt. Werkt dat bij Allah niet zo??

----------


## mohammed99

> _Geplaatst door an3sdej_ 
> *Even een vraag,
> 
> Wat is de reden dat een moslim op vaste tijden behoort te bidden? Vanuit mijn christelijke achtergrond, heb ik geleerd dat je altijd, op elke plaats open met jouw God kunt praten en dan alles kwijt kunt. Werkt dat bij Allah niet zo??*


Smeekbedes kan je overal en altijd zeggen. Maar het gebed daar zijn vaste tijden voor gemaakt. 
Ik denk dat je 2 dingen door elkaar haalt. 

Bidden is dat je tijd vrij maakt om met Allah te communiceren, en het beste is tijdens het bidden om smeekbedes te doen. Maar smeekbedes zijn ook dingen die je overal en altijk kunt doen.

----------


## Ins

Hey,

Ja, ik bid dagelijks. Tijdens examens kan het wel eens gebeuren dat ik nachtjes door moet blokken en dan bid ik misschien een of hoogstens twee dagen niet. Die haal ik wel zo snel mogelijk terug in.
Maar ik vind het-voor mij- wel erg belangrijk om te bidden. Ik vind dat ik zo herinnerd wordt aan wat kan en wat niet kan. Ik merk dat ik wanneer ik niet hoef te bidden-ik ben een vrouw  :knipoog:  -ik soms dingen doe of denk die ik in die periode niet zou doen of denken. Kortom, het beschermt me.

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Hey,
> 
> Ja, ik bid dagelijks. Tijdens examens kan het wel eens gebeuren dat ik nachtjes door moet blokken en dan bid ik misschien een of hoogstens twee dagen niet. Die haal ik wel zo snel mogelijk terug in.
> Maar ik vind het-voor mij- wel erg belangrijk om te bidden. Ik vind dat ik zo herinnerd wordt aan wat kan en wat niet kan. Ik merk dat ik wanneer ik niet hoef te bidden-ik ben een vrouw  -ik soms dingen doe of denk die ik in die periode niet zou doen of denken. Kortom, het beschermt me.*


Als jij tijdens het leren gaat bidden; zul je de stof een stuk sneller opnemen. Dat weet ik uit ervaring. Na de rodho en sallah ben je namelijk een stuk frisser

----------


## xxYustHananxx

:Wink:

----------


## machribia

Asalaam oe3alekoem, 
ik heb alhamdoelillah bij mij op school een gebedsruimte waar wij (moslims) kunnen bidden en daar maak ik ook altijd gebruik van. En als ik les heb terwijl het tijd is om te bidden dan ga ik of uit de les of ga na de les nog bidden. Ik kan je zeggen dat, dat een ongeloofelijk heerlijk gevoel is, om te bidden op school. Vooral nu in de Ramadan dan kom je thuis (ik kom vaak pas thuis als het precies etenstijd is, doordat mijn school op een hele afstand is) dan kun je gelijk aan tafel aanschuiven om te eten. Ik raad iedereen aan die nog op school zit om een gebeds ruimte te vragen, vaak werken scholen hieraan mee. En voor de gene die werken kunnen ook aan zij werkgever vragen voor een gebedsruimte, want optijd bidden is ongeloofelijk belangrijk. En ik geloof dat als ik (optijd) bid Allah mij help met de dingen die ik doe.

Asalaam oe3alekoem oera7matoe Allah.

----------


## RMOSLIMA

Aslaam,

ja ik bid altijd en zoveel mogelijk op tijd  :Wink:

----------


## liefste

> _Geplaatst door MO_NL_ 
> *Geachte broeder/zuster,
> 
> Wij zijn benieuwd hoeveel van de Maroc.NL-ers dagelijks bidden. Wij hopen dat iedereen deze enquete naar waarheid invuld. Bij voorbaat dank voor de medewerking.
> 
> M3a Salama*


Ahlan Mo,

Ik ga niet schijnheilig doen... ik probeer echt veel te bidden maar zodra ik een maand heb gebid (soms op tijd vanwege werk en school moet ik het samenvoegen) stop ik heel spontaan voor een paar WEKEN. ik hoef maar 1x de verleiding te hebben om niet te bidden en daar ga ik dan voor een week of meer, ik word er echt ziek van... dan stoppen, dan weer bidden, dan stoppen ga zo maar door ik doe echt me best maar het lukt niet.

eens in de maand bid je als vrouw zijnde niet (in mijn geval 3 dagen) je weet wel. daardoor word ik verleid, voordat ik dan weer de moed heb om te bidden moet ik alweer stoppen begrijp je?

Wat ik moet doen is gelijk proberen terug gaan waar ik was gebleven en geen grote vakanties nemen!!!!!!!

Moge Alah mij daarbij helpen, en de duivel die mij verleid wegspoelen.

Liefste

----------


## Miljonair

> _Geplaatst door liefste_ 
> *Ahlan Mo,
> 
> Ik ga niet schijnheilig doen... ik probeer echt veel te bidden maar zodra ik een maand heb gebid (soms op tijd vanwege werk en school moet ik het samenvoegen) stop ik heel spontaan voor een paar WEKEN. ik hoef maar 1x de verleiding te hebben om niet te bidden en daar ga ik dan voor een week of meer, ik word er echt ziek van... dan stoppen, dan weer bidden, dan stoppen ga zo maar door ik doe echt me best maar het lukt niet.
> 
> eens in de maand bid je als vrouw zijnde niet (in mijn geval 3 dagen) je weet wel. daardoor word ik verleid, voordat ik dan weer de moed heb om te bidden moet ik alweer stoppen begrijp je?
> 
> Wat ik moet doen is gelijk proberen terug gaan waar ik was gebleven en geen grote vakanties nemen!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Inshalla a moslimzuster en geef de  :duivel:  niet zijn zin en allah zal jouw belonen

----------


## moi85

Salaam lieve broeders en zusters,
hier een verhaaltje met uiteraard mijn reactie en ook nog wat raad van mij. lees het goed door en doe er je voordeel mee:

Alhamdolillah bid ik wel elke dag, maar zoals meer onder ons niet altijd op tijd. dat komt gewoon omdat ik pas heel laat uit school kom, meestal pas rond kwart voor 6 en da moet ik dus nog dohr, asr en maghreb bidden, maar ik doe het alhamdolillah wel gelijk als ik van school kom, zelfs voordat ik heb gegeten. 
ik hoop dat ik nooit de verleiding zal krijgen om te stoppen, zoals een aantal anderen, want sinds ik ben begonnen met bidden, ongeveer 6 maanden geleden, merk ik dat ik meer geluk in mijn leven heb, minder problemen. ik raad iedereen die nog niet bid om het te doen en dan zul je het zelf merken. het moet natuurlijk wel uit jezelf komen anders gaat het nooi goed. je moet het echt met je hart willen.
door het bidden ga je ook minder slechte dingen doen. omdat je dan denkt:ik doe dit niet, anders bid ik voor niks.
hetzelfde is ook het geval met een hoofddoek, je moet hem pas dragen als je zelf denkt dat je eraan toe bent. ook ik heb gewacht tot ik eraan toe was, dat was toen ik precies 17 jaar en zes maanden was.
Moge allah alle moslims helpen in goede en slechte tijden
wa salaamoe 3alaikom warahmato Allahi wa barakatoho

----------


## moi85

O ja, als iemand nog wat te vragen of te zeggen heeft, mail me gerust, ik ben er voor jullie. groetjes Radia

----------


## aminafree

blijkt toch dat vele dagelijks op tijd bidden el hamdoullilah (bedoel de percentage van enqute)

ik propeer ook altijd op tijd te bidden maar natuurlijk als je studies oploopt gaat het niet zo makkelijk meer dan moet je alles bij n bidden vind ik niet erg hoor zo weet allah (swt) tenminste na een vermoeind dag te hebben heb ik het geduld en kracht van hem hmdl gekregen om alles in te halen, en nadien doe ik mijn ding!!!


wa aleikoum salam

----------


## AbdulKareem

Salaam aleikoem 

als iedereen zou weten wat de straf is op 'een gebed missen of helemaal niet bidden'dan zou iedereen (op tijd) bidden.

----------


## Slain

Assalam alaikum

Ik bid momenteel 3 maal per dag (1e, 3e en 5e) en doe mijn best om mijzelf te wennen meer te doen. Inshallah zal dit binnenkort 5 maal per dag zijn.

----------


## JanKlomp

Moslims moeten gewoon hartstikke veel bidden. Dat is een investering in je toekomst na je leven op aarde. Want je bent veel langer dood dan dat je leeft, dus het is beter je daar op te richten.

----------


## denker

Hulamehula, 
Ik bid dagelijks tot de God van Liefde, elke keer wanneer ik weer een godsdienstwaanzinnige zelfingenomen en zich superieur voelende zogenaamde gelovige zie rondlopen bid ik spontaan dat zijn of haar ziel gered wordt. De Bijbel zegt dat bidden om te laten zien hoe vroom je bent niet telt, het gaat niet om de show en de vertoning maar om je ware intentie; je ware goedbedoelen met de mensheid,dus niet alleen met je soortgenoten. God heeft de toren van Babel verwoest omdat iedereen er hetzelfde moest zijn (zie islam) en er geen eenheid was in verscheidenheid. Als het aan de islam ligt spreekt iedereen arabisch zoals ****** wilde dat iedereen duits zou spreken. Nee beste mensen, zo werkt God niet. Je zult het ermee moeten doen dat ondanks onderdrukking en geweld mensen overal ter wereld de liefde van Jezus voelen en er oneindig veel steun in vinden; zij bouwen de beste scholen en ziekenhuizen, de beste samenlevingen waarin geen plaats is voor honger en onderdrukking. Doe het die christenhonden maar eens na! Misschien lukt het als je je hart openstelt voor de Ware God, en die aanstellerij achter je laat. Bidden en hard werken, daar gaat het om. Bidden en naasteliefde en vergeving, daar kom je ver mee. Die wraakzucht en het bidden om ellende voor niet-moslims, daarvoor betalen miljoenen arme moslims de prijs. Het komt bij je terug, die haat. Love is the answer. Jezus is de enige weg!  :zwaai:

----------


## denker

Mijn bericht was misschien een beetje fel en generaliserend...Ik wil niemand beledigen maar ik word soms ook een beetje gek van al die onvrede en agressie om me heen. Dan denk ik, als je het hier niet leuk vindt, ga dan wonen in bijv. een islamitische heilstaat als Iran, Soedan of Afghanistan. Maar goed, ik heb aan niemand die een beetje normaal en respectvol is naar andere mensen een hekel, moslim of niet. Maar het valt me wel op dat veel moslimmannen geen enkel respect hebben voor een normale vrouw, ik bedoel een vrouw die er normaal uitziet zonder dat ze nu met piercings en alles open en bloot loopt of het andere uiterste, van top tot teen in doeken gehuld.

----------


## VanDaal

Die afstandelijkheid is voorgeschreven:

O, jullie die geloven, neemt de joden en de christenen niet tot vrienden. Zij zijn elkaars vrienden. En wie van jullie hen tot vrienden neemt, is inderdaad een van hen. Voorwaar, Allah leidt het overtredende volk niet. (Soerah al-Maidah (5):51)

----------


## tatouzint

Ik bid hamdoelilah elke dag en op de juiste tijdstip ( alleen als ik niet hoef te bidden of op school zit). Moge Allah(swt) ons(moslims) vergeven voor al onze zonden inshallah. Amien!!!! Voor diegene die nog niet bidden of zeggen dat ze nog gaan bidden denk eraan we blijven niet voor eeuwig hier op aarde. Werk nu voor het hiernamaals voor je er spijt van krijgt, spijt is de lacht van satan!!!

----------


## Bismillaah

> _Geplaatst door denker_ 
> *Mijn bericht was misschien een beetje fel en generaliserend...Ik wil niemand beledigen maar ik word soms ook een beetje gek van al die onvrede en agressie om me heen. Dan denk ik, als je het hier niet leuk vindt, ga dan wonen in bijv. een islamitische heilstaat als Iran, Soedan of Afghanistan. Maar goed, ik heb aan niemand die een beetje normaal en respectvol is naar andere mensen een hekel, moslim of niet. Maar het valt me wel op dat veel moslimmannen geen enkel respect hebben voor een normale vrouw, ik bedoel een vrouw die er normaal uitziet zonder dat ze nu met piercings en alles open en bloot loopt of het andere uiterste, van top tot teen in doeken gehuld.*


----------------------------------------------------------

In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige de Genadevolle.
Vrede zij met degene die de leiding volgen.

Ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat denker  :Smilie: 
Er zijn altijd wel mannen die zonder respect met vrouwen om gaan en daar hoef je absoluut niet het woord "moslimmannen" voor te gebruiken want dit gebeurt zowel bij mannen die beweren de Islam te volgen als b.v christenen of welke man dan ook zonder respect voor de vrouw, het schepsel van Allah.
Een moslimman die met een zuivere intentie de Islam als religie heeft aangenomen en deze oprecht probeert te volgens, volgens het Heilige boek de Qor-aan en de gewoonte van de profeet vrede en zegeningen zij met hem de soenna ook wel genoemt zo iemand zal zijn vrouw met respect behandelen hoe ze er ook bij loopt de Islam is een religie van vrede zoals de naam Islam het al zegt het woord Islam stamt af van het arabische woord salaam dat vrede betekent. Iemand die dit geloof volgt volgens de geschriften zal zeker in vrede en harmonie leven en zal respect tegen elk levend wezen uit gehoorzaamheid tegen over zijn Schepper Geprezen en Verheven is Hij.

De profeet vrede en zegeningen zij met hem zei het volgende:

"Druk elkaar op het hart om vrouwen goed te behandelen"(Moesliem) 

"De beste gelovigen in het Geloof zijn degenen met het beste karakter, en de beste van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste gedragen tegenover hun vrouwen." (Tirmidie)

"Een gelovige man behoort een gelovige vrouw niet te haten. Als hij een eigenschap in haar haat, dan vind hij een andere (eigenschap) van haar waar hij tevreden is." Of hij zei "daarnaast" inplaats van "een andere" (moeslim)

"Niet een van jullie gelooft (echt) voordat hij voor broeder (zuster) verlangt wat hij voor zichzelf verlangt." (Boechaarie & Moeslim)


Dus iemand die volgens de geschriften van de Islam leeft en hier zijn best voor doet zal zijn vrouw zeker niet slecht behandelen, haat en wandorde stichten, mensen tot last zijn, van onschuldige het bloed vergieten etc zoals vele mensen zomaar worden beoordeelt terwijl zij zelf degene zijn die fout zitten maar mensen wijzen al snel naar hun Religie omdat sommige mensen zich zelf moslim noemen. 
Moge Allah ons leiden op het Rechte pad amin.

Vriendelijke groeten een zuster in het Geloof, Fouzia

----------


## Bismillaah

> _Geplaatst door denker_ 
> *Hulamehula, 
> Ik bid dagelijks tot de God van Liefde, elke keer wanneer ik weer een godsdienstwaanzinnige zelfingenomen en zich superieur voelende zogenaamde gelovige zie rondlopen bid ik spontaan dat zijn of haar ziel gered wordt. De Bijbel zegt dat bidden om te laten zien hoe vroom je bent niet telt, het gaat niet om de show en de vertoning maar om je ware intentie; je ware goedbedoelen met de mensheid,dus niet alleen met je soortgenoten. God heeft de toren van Babel verwoest omdat iedereen er hetzelfde moest zijn (zie islam) en er geen eenheid was in verscheidenheid. Als het aan de islam ligt spreekt iedereen arabisch zoals ****** wilde dat iedereen duits zou spreken. Nee beste mensen, zo werkt God niet. Je zult het ermee moeten doen dat ondanks onderdrukking en geweld mensen overal ter wereld de liefde van Jezus voelen en er oneindig veel steun in vinden; zij bouwen de beste scholen en ziekenhuizen, de beste samenlevingen waarin geen plaats is voor honger en onderdrukking. Doe het die christenhonden maar eens na! Misschien lukt het als je je hart openstelt voor de Ware God, en die aanstellerij achter je laat. Bidden en hard werken, daar gaat het om. Bidden en naasteliefde en vergeving, daar kom je ver mee. Die wraakzucht en het bidden om ellende voor niet-moslims, daarvoor betalen miljoenen arme moslims de prijs. Het komt bij je terug, die haat. Love is the answer. Jezus is de enige weg! *


-----------------------------------------------------------

In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige de Genadevolle.
Vrede zij met degene die de leiding volgen.

Allah Geprezen en Verheven is Hij zegt in de Edele Qor-aan het volgende:

"Voorwaar, de huichelaars proberen Allah te misleiden, en Hij vergeldt hun (misleiding). En wanneer zij in het gebed staan, staan ze er lui bij, om door de mensen gezien te worden. En zij gedenken Allah slechts weinig." (Soerah An-Nisaa:142) 

Wee dan de verrichters van de salat(het gebed), degenen die onachtzaam zijn met de salat(het gebed). Degenen die er een vertoning van maken. (Soerah Al Maoen: 4-5-6) 

Het gebed dient met een zuivere intentie gedaan te worden om Allah slechts tevreden mee te stellen en absoluut niet uit arrogantie, hoogmoed om gezien te worden hoe vroom degene is zoals je al zei zo is dat ook in de Islam het geval een daad van aanbidding wordt slechts goedgekeurd door de Genade van Allah en een zuivere intentie om Allah daar tevreden mee te stellen.
Een daad van aanbidding verrichten kun je op allerlei verschillende manieren te doen zelfs tijdens het slapen als je jezelf hebt voorgenomen met een zuivere intentie om te gaan slapen om Allah daarmee tevreden te stellen door zo het lichaam die je van Allah hebt gekregen goed te verzorgen en zo af en toe de rust te geven, als men met zo'n intentie slaapt zal deze daad met de Genade van Allah geaccepteerd worden dit geld voor alles dat gedaan wordt met een zuivere intentie zoals we kunnen lezen in een overlevering waarin de profeet vrede en zegeningen zij met hem zei:

"De daden worden op grond van de intenties beoordeeld en iedereen wordt beloond naar zijn intenties. Degene die migreert voor Allah en Zijn gezant, die is ook met Allah en Zijn gezant verbonden door zijn keuze, maar degene die migreert vanwege wereldse voordelen of vanwege een huwelijk met een vrouw zal beoordeeld worden naar de intentie van deze keuze om te migreren'." [Overgeleverd door Boekhaarie en Moeslim]. 

Het is de moslim verplicht nadat hij/zij zich heeft bekeerd tot de Islam gelooft in de pilaren van het Geloof (Geloof in: Allah,Zijn boeken, Zijn engelen, Zijn profeten, de Laatste dag en in het lot.)
En heeft getuigt van Allah's eenheid en het gezantschap van mohammed vrede en zegeningen zij met hem door dit uit te spreke in het arabisch als volgt: Ashadoe an laa ilaha ila Allah wa ashadoe anna moehammedoen rasoelloelah. (Ik getuig dat er geen God is dan Allah en dat mohammed zijn boodschapper is.)
Na dit dient een moslim 5x maal per dag het gebed te verrichten t.o.v zijn Heer de Geprezene de Grote! Dit puur uit dankbaarheid voor Zijn gunsten die we elk moment van de dag/nacht mogen ontvangen en Allah vraagt ons om het het gebed 5x per dag te verrichten uit dankbaarheid ons neer te werpen naar Hem. Dus niet bidden wanneer ons dit uitkomt of wanneer we Zijn steun nodig hebben in moeilijke tijden in tijden dat we Hem herrineren. Nee op elk moment van de dag en nacht uit dankbaarheid want Zijn Genadige is Groot alle lof behoort Hem toe. 

Het probleem dat vele niet bidden is doordat zij een zwak geloof hebben, geen groot genoeg besef van Allah's glorie van Zijn Macht van zijn Barmhartigheid Zijn aanwezigheid! 
Misschien dat er moslim's zijn die dit nu lezen en zich beledigd voelen maar dit is de reden dat velen niet bidden en dan heb ik het natuurlijk niet over de zusters die tijdens een hun menstruatie periode niet hoeven te bidden of tijdens het kraam bloed maar over de mensen die hellemaal niet bidden. . . en hoe komt het dat ik dit zomaar zeg, nou omdat ik het zelf heb mee gemaakt en ondanks dat ik het toen niet wou toegeven dat mijn Geloof in Allah te zwak was is het de waarheid die ik nu onder ogen hoop te zien. . . ik heb mijn ervaring deels in m'n bekerings verhaal uit een gezet die terug te vinden is op deze link voor degene die intresse hebben en het willen lezen om er een lering uit te trekken met de wil van Allah en Zijn tevredenheid: http://www.moslima.nl/nwmoslimas/zuster15jaar.htm

Moge Allah ons leiden op het Rechte pad amin
Groeten een zuster in het Geloof, Fouzia.

----------


## Yousrah17

Salaam 

Ik ben blij te weten dat zoveel (jonge) mensen hun salaat op tijd proberen te volbrengen. Ik bedoel de wereld van nu biedt verleiding genoeg om je salaat te laten tot wat het is en niet te doen. 
Ik wil ook even benadrukken dat bidden 1 van de vijf zuilen is waar de Islam op steunt. Het is dus geen goede reden om te gaan bidden omdat je toevallig deze maand wat meer geluk nodig hebt (met je examen ofzo). Je doet je salaat omdat je Allah vreest en omdat je weet dat hij je ziet bij elke stap die je neemt.

alaikoum ou salaam

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door moi85_ 
> *Salaam lieve broeders en zusters,
> hier een verhaaltje met uiteraard mijn reactie en ook nog wat raad van mij. lees het goed door en doe er je voordeel mee:
> 
> Alhamdolillah bid ik wel elke dag, maar zoals meer onder ons niet altijd op tijd. dat komt gewoon omdat ik pas heel laat uit school kom, meestal pas rond kwart voor 6 en da moet ik dus nog dohr, asr en maghreb bidden, maar ik doe het alhamdolillah wel gelijk als ik van school kom, zelfs voordat ik heb gegeten. 
> ik hoop dat ik nooit de verleiding zal krijgen om te stoppen, zoals een aantal anderen, want sinds ik ben begonnen met bidden, ongeveer 6 maanden geleden, merk ik dat ik meer geluk in mijn leven heb, minder problemen. ik raad iedereen die nog niet bid om het te doen en dan zul je het zelf merken. het moet natuurlijk wel uit jezelf komen anders gaat het nooi goed. je moet het echt met je hart willen.
> door het bidden ga je ook minder slechte dingen doen. omdat je dan denkt:ik doe dit niet, anders bid ik voor niks.
> hetzelfde is ook het geval met een hoofddoek, je moet hem pas dragen als je zelf denkt dat je eraan toe bent. ook ik heb gewacht tot ik eraan toe was, dat was toen ik precies 17 jaar en zes maanden was.
> Moge allah alle moslims helpen in goede en slechte tijden 
> ...









Salaam
IK herken me in jouw reactie. Ik bid ook elke dag en jammer genoeg niet altijd op tijd door mijn school. Ik ben ook pas een paar maanden echt begonnen te bidden daarvoor bidden ik wel maar het was 1 keer wel en 1 keer niet, want soms had ik geen zin doordat de Satan me in zijn macht had. Gelukkig is dat nu verleden tijd en Moge Allah mij en alle anderen op het rechte pad houden en ons tegen de Satan en zijn boze influisteringen beschermen. Ik draag ook voor kort mijn hoofddoek op de juiste manier en daar ben ik heel blij mee. En het is waar dat ik nu meer geluk in mijn leven heb.
wa salaamoe 3alaikom warahmato Allahi wa barakatoho

----------


## nabilaelbagdadi

sallaam ik ben een meid van bijna 17 jaar,maar ik bid niet.Ik wil het heel graag maar ik ben veelste lui om de wodo te verichetn en te gaan bidden.Ik heb het wel geprobeerd maar ik hou het nooit meer dan een week vol.Kan iemand mij een erstig iets vertellen zodat ik wel kan bidden.Want ik weet hoe belangrijk het bidden is.IK hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen voor dat het te laaat is.Als iemand mij kan helpen stuur me het naar mijn mail:[email protected]


moge Allah jullie helpen

----------


## Bismillaah

> _Geplaatst door nabilaelbagdadi_ 
> *sallaam ik ben een meid van bijna 17 jaar,maar ik bid niet.Ik wil het heel graag maar ik ben veelste lui om de wodo te verichetn en te gaan bidden.Ik heb het wel geprobeerd maar ik hou het nooit meer dan een week vol.Kan iemand mij een erstig iets vertellen zodat ik wel kan bidden.Want ik weet hoe belangrijk het bidden is.IK hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen voor dat het te laaat is.Als iemand mij kan helpen stuur me het naar mijn mail:[email protected]
> 
> 
> moge Allah jullie helpen*



Vrede zij met degene die de leiding volgen,
Ik heb je toegevoegd aan m'n msn-lijst ik hoop dat je er insa'Allah geen bezwaar tegen hebt. . . mijn email-adres is [email protected] gair ik hoop je graag te spreken en je te hulp te kunnen schieten met de wil van Allah Geprezen en Verheven is hij.

Liefs je zus in het Geloof, Fouzia

----------


## Chrifa

Elhamdoulilah bidden er meer mensen dan mensen die zelden bidden!




> Slain Assalam alaikum Ik bid momenteel 3 maal per dag (1e, 3e en 5e) en doe mijn best om mijzelf te wennen meer te doen. Inshallah zal dit binnenkort 5 maal per dag zijn.


Bedoel je dat je echt 3 maal per dag bidt of dat je alleen deze 3 gebeden op tijd bid en de andere 2 ook...alleen gebeuren deze niet op tijd? InsahAllah Ya Rabb zal het wel lukken om 5 maal per dag te bidden!

----------


## Nalah

Wat mooi dat jullie allemaal zo intens en overtuigd geloven. Ik vind het eigenlijk een wonder. Respect daarvoor, ik kan het jullie helaas niet nadoen.

----------


## tropical_hanane

Ik bid hamdoellah elke dag ik kan gewoon niet zonder te bidden.
En ik hoop dat vele moslims het ook zullen doen om elke dag te bidden.

Je kan eten je kan slapen je kan winkelen je kan van alles dus waarom kun je niet ff 4 rakaat gaan bidden of 2 .

Is dat zo moeilijk dan ?  :verward:

----------


## Imperatrice

Allah vergeve mij, ik bid niet. Nooit gedaan. 

 :frons:   :frons:   :frons:  

Ik ben gewoon eerlijk voordat mensen me hier op attent maken.

----------


## Vrouwe_Justitia

Ik bid alhamdoelilah elke dag. Zoveel mogelijk op de juiste tijdstippen.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door denker_ 
> *Mijn bericht was misschien een beetje fel en generaliserend...Ik wil niemand beledigen maar ik word soms ook een beetje gek van al die onvrede en agressie om me heen. Dan denk ik, als je het hier niet leuk vindt, ga dan wonen in bijv. een islamitische heilstaat als Iran, Soedan of Afghanistan. Maar goed, ik heb aan niemand die een beetje normaal en respectvol is naar andere mensen een hekel, moslim of niet. Maar het valt me wel op dat veel moslimmannen geen enkel respect hebben voor een normale vrouw, ik bedoel een vrouw die er normaal uitziet zonder dat ze nu met piercings en alles open en bloot loopt of het andere uiterste, van top tot teen in doeken gehuld.*



Ik zou het jammer vinden als je dat dacht wanneer je mij voorbijliep. Ik draag bijvoorbeeld een hoofddoek. En vorige week nog schold iemand me uit voor makak omdat ik op het voetpad stond te wachten op groen licht om over te steken en een fietser zo even bijna op me inreed. Ik stond dus op het *voet*pad. 

Op zulke ogenblikken denk ik: Wij zijn in hetzelfde land geboren, genoten mss hetzelfde onderwijs, zijn mss allebei afgestudeerd en toch ben ik op het einde altijd "de makak". Dan denk ik (beetje vergelijkbaar met jouw denken): Hoe kan je jezelf op deze manier ooit deel van dit land voelen? en : Waarvoor doe je het nog? 

Dus je ziet: je denken is ook wederzijds. Aan beide kanten doen zich gevoelens van frustratie voor.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door miss_moi20_ 
> *Salaam
> IK herken me in jouw reactie. Ik bid ook elke dag en jammer genoeg niet altijd op tijd door mijn school. Ik ben ook pas een paar maanden echt begonnen te bidden daarvoor bidden ik wel maar het was 1 keer wel en 1 keer niet, want soms had ik geen zin doordat de Satan me in zijn macht had. Gelukkig is dat nu verleden tijd en Moge Allah mij en alle anderen op het rechte pad houden en ons tegen de Satan en zijn boze influisteringen beschermen. Ik draag ook voor kort mijn hoofddoek op de juiste manier en daar ben ik heel blij mee. En het is waar dat ik nu meer geluk in mijn leven heb.
> wa salaamoe 3alaikom warahmato Allahi wa barakatoho*


Wat is dat? Een hoofdoek op de juiste manier?

----------


## zaara

asalaam ailekoem wa rahmatoelah

eerlijk ik bid al van mijn 15 jaar en ik ben er nu 22, ik was altijd iemand die opzoek was naar mijn godsdienst en alhamdoelilah heb ik veel bij geleerd maar ben nog altijd bezig met zoeken. 
ik weet nog ik zat op school en vrijdag kwam ik ook heel laat naar huis, vandaar tijdens de pauze deed ik altijd mijn best om dhor te bidden zodat ik als ik thuis kom het niet moet bidden.
nu ben ik getrouwd,en weet hoe ik mijn man heb leren kennen....
wel ik was nog maar 19 en was pas afgestudeerd en eerlijk ik dacht nooit aan trouwen, maar alles staat geschreven ik dacht aan vereder studeren als leerkracht islam.
ik had een beste vriendin ze was al getrouwd, ze vertelde mij altijd over de beste vriend van haar man die wou trouwen maar ik weigerde altijd.
tot op een dag heb ik salaat-istichaar gedaan( salaat 2 roeko en en een smeekbede met vraag of Allah mij wou helpen, ik vroeg aan Allah of deze man wel goed genoeg was voor mijn godsdienst,dan breng die dicht bij mij, en als die slecht was hou die ver van mij ) en die avond heb ik hem gedroomd dat hij mij is komen halen met mijn bruidsjurk aan zonder eens hem te kennen.
zo wist ik dat hij mijn man zal worden. ik ben nu 3 jaar getrouwd en heb een dochtertje en ben bezig met mijn studies als leerkracht.
moge god ons helpen met al ons vragen naar de juiste antwoord.
vandaar de salaat is heel belangrijk je bent geen volmaakte moslim zonder de salaat, het is pad die we moeten volgen naar als ons vragen 
en antwoorden, we moeten ons best doen en probeeren en nog eens proberen tot we baas zijn over ons ziel en niet 
dat de ziel de baas moet zijn over ons.
moge god ons vergeven en zegenen met de zegeningen die hij heeft.
wailekoem wa salaam.
 :blij:   :blij:  blij :blij: 
blij :blij: 
blij:
blij:

----------


## kamillia

Ik bid hamdoelillah, en probeer zoveel mogelijk op tijd te bidden i.v.m. school lukt dat helaas niet altijd.

----------


## girl d'anvers

> _Geplaatst door denker_ 
> *Mijn bericht was misschien een beetje fel en generaliserend...Ik wil niemand beledigen maar ik word soms ook een beetje gek van al die onvrede en agressie om me heen. Dan denk ik, als je het hier niet leuk vindt, ga dan wonen in bijv. een islamitische heilstaat als Iran, Soedan of Afghanistan. Maar goed, ik heb aan niemand die een beetje normaal en respectvol is naar andere mensen een hekel, moslim of niet. Maar het valt me wel op dat veel moslimmannen geen enkel respect hebben voor een normale vrouw, ik bedoel een vrouw die er normaal uitziet zonder dat ze nu met piercings en alles open en bloot loopt of het andere uiterste, van top tot teen in doeken gehuld.*


Beste denker
Ik vind jouw opmerking over het gegeven dat de islam of moslimmannen de vrouw onderdrukken onterecht. En wanneer we de 2 godsdiensten (islam en christendom) eventjes erbij halen om te vergelijken vind ik jouw opmerking zeer ironisch. Laten we bij het begin beginnen: Adam en Eva.
Zowel de islam alls het christendom geloven in het scheppingsverhaal en in adam en eva. Maar er is een opmerkelijk verschil nl de erfzonde.
In het christendom zijn de vrouwen de oorzaak van alle onrecht en miserie in de wereld omdat eva adam heeft verleidt tot het eten van de verboden boom waardoor ze werden gestraft en op aarde beland waarna ze voortaan moesten lijden onder het zware werk enz.
Dit scenario komt in de koraan niet voor.
In koran ligt de nadruk op de individuele verantwoordelijkhied. De oorzaak van alle onrecht in de wereld ligt bij Iblies. De sjaitaan verleidt de mens tot het verrichten van slechte daden en NIET Eva. Dit is maar een van de vele bewijzen dat de koran het rechtvaardigste instrument ooit is.
En ah ja, ik bid ook dagelijks en als ik een gebed oversla wordt achtervold door een irritant schuldgevoel. Ik hoop dat veel moslimjongeren gaan bidden en blijven bidden.

----------


## n0ra

salaam alaikoem rahmatoeallah wa barakatoe.

ik bid ook hemdoella  :ole:  en sinds ik bid voel ik dat ik veel dichter ben bij Allah swt. ik kan niet altijd op tijd bidden omdat ik in het ziekenhuis werk waar ook altijd spoedgevallen kunnen komen.Wel bid ik altijd fajdr ookal ben ik vrij van school en als ik op school zit kan ik helaas niet optijd bidden maar ik bid elke dag en neem nooit een gebed mee naar de volgende dag.Want als je het opstappeld kom je in verleiding om het niet te doen

alaikoem salaam broeders en zusters

----------


## adilm

als de gebeurtenis gebeurt zal haar gebeurtenis geen leugen zijn.

----------


## n0ra

allah swt is getuigen inshalla

----------


## Oem_Dawoed

Ik hoorde de Boodschapper van Allah een preek geven in de afscheids-Hadj, zeggende: 

Vrees uw Heer, bidt uw vijf gebeden, vast in de maand Ramadaan, betaal de Zakaah, en gehoorzaam uw leiders, en als u dat doet, dan zal u het Paradijs van uw Heer binnentreden. 
Overgeleverd door at Tirmidhie

----------


## ouasimagirl

Salaat is iets wat je geloof in stand houd. Je moet anderen aanmoedigen om te bidden. Dat je misschien een keer niet op tijd bid door school is geen excuus om helemaal niet te bidden. Sommige zeggen we zijn nog jong maar je weet niet of je oud word! En sommigen hebben werk of school als excuus, dat vind ik nergens op slaan!  :frons:  

Ouasima

----------


## ell-hayaat

Salam halaikom wa Rahmat Allah oe barakathoe

Salaat NIET verrichten
Allah swt zal de genen die niet bidden of niet op tijd bidden, op 15 manieren straffen. 
6 daarvan zijn straffen op deze wereld, 3 bij het doodgaan (sterfbed), 3 in het graf, en 3 wanneer je uit het graf komt (Dag Des Oordeels).

De 6 straffen, waarmee je gestraft word op de wereld: 

1- Allah haalt "Barakah" weg van je leven. Hij maakt je leven korter. 

2- Allah haalt de vrede van je gezicht weg. (daar bedoel ik mee, je kan aan iemands gezicht zien of hij een momien, een goede moslim, is of niet) . 

3- Je krijgt voor geen enkele daad die je doet, hoe goed die daad ook is, geen "Agr". 

4- Allah luistert niet naar je Doua's. 

5- Allah laat de mensen een afstandje van hem houden. ( Vooral de "Saali7een"..) 

6- Als andere moslims doua voor je doen, luistert Allah er ook niet naar. 

De 3 straffen tijdens het doodgaan.

1- Als je dood gaat, dan ben je alleen; niemand staat naast jou. 

2- Je gaat dood terwijl je vreselijke honger heeft. 

3- Je gaat dood terwijl je nog vreselijker dorst hebt. Ook al geven ze jou al het water op de wereld.

De 3 straffen in het graf: 

1- Allah laat jouw graf alsmaar smaller en smaller worden, totdat al je botten en gewrichten uit de kom vliegen, en dus niet meer op de juiste plek liggen. (De dode voelt alles in zijn graf).

2- Zijn graf zal vol met vuur uit "Djihanam" zitten. 

3- Allah zal een slang op hem afsturen die: "El shogaa3 el Aqra3 " heet. Deze zal je slaan omdat je niet gebeden hebt. Als je salaat El Fajr niet hebt gebeden, slaat hij jou tot salaat el Dohr. Als je deze ook niet hebt gebeden, gaat hij door tot salaat el Magreb etc.. Bij elke klap die je krijgt, zak je 70 armen lang, diep de grond in.

De 3 straffen op De dag Des Oordeels: 

1- Allah stuurt iemand (duivel) op je af, die jou de weg naar Djihanam steeds mooier laat lijken. En dat hij je er vervolgens makkelijk mee naar toe neemt. 
2- Allah zal met woede naar jou kijken.( met "3ain el ghadab"). Dan zal jou gezicht huid en vlees er afvallen. 

3- Hij krijgt zeer zware straffen. 



Als dit mn broeders en zusters voor een persoon niet genoeg is om te bidden is een mens aan hetleven in deze wereld zonder gevoel in zijn/haar hart.
De wereld mn broeders en zusters is een test.. Een test om te kijken wat jij als moslim met je imaan doet.
Laat jij je verleiden tot de shaytaan of wat jij ook ziet in deze wereldse leven , jij houdt je aan de regels van de islaam.
En voor jou zie je ze niet meer als regels, maar als vrijheden.
Want werkelijk waar, vrijheid zit niet in de wereld maar in je hart.
En wanneer je hart toestaat om te kijken vanuit de ogen van de islaam dan zul je zien dat de wereld vol schoonheid bevat.
Dan zul je alleen maar willen knielen voor jou'n God die jou alles gegeven heeft in deze wereld.
Die jou de zon heeft gegeven om jou ogen te bestralen
Die jou je tranen heeft gegeven om jou woede in uit te laten vallen
Die jou je hart heeft gegeven om te voelen vanuit je imaan
En die jou ziel heeft gegeven om op een dag rond te vliegen in een boom van Djennah, inshaAllah.
Jou'n God, Allah subhana wata hala...Is Hij die 5 keer per dag bidden niet waard?
En ten tweede zou jij dan niets LIEVER willen dan die 5 keer per dag bidden?
Een liefde in je leven laat je nooit gaan omdat het er maar n keer is, maar de liefde van jou hart is de islaam, Denk er daarom eerst om dat jij die nooit laat gaan..

Moge Allah subhana wata hala ons leiden op het goeie pad en jullie de woorden van de islaam aan het denken zetten inshaAllah.
Wa salaam halaikom wa Rahmat Allah oe barakathoe.
La illaha ill Allah Mohammed Rasool Allah.

----------


## blue note

ik ben sinds kort ook beginnen te bidden...;en ik moet zeggen....ik ben een stuk relaxter geworden (nog meer dan voorheen), ....ik streef er ins'allah om 5X per dag te bidden...lukt niet altijd...wel sterk dat de meeste dat toch kunnen doen, vraagt veel discipline, maar je krijgt er heel veel voor terug!!

----------


## islamia_zuster

ik bid hamdoelilah 5 keer per dag..!!!
ik schrik best wel van het aantal dat niet bid,had wel iets minder verw8...

----------


## Rourchid

THE ADZAAN ECHOES EVERYDAY ALL AROUND THE WORLD

The Earth belongs to Allah and thus only Allah's rule should prevail all over the world
 BORN_TO_B_MUSLIM

----------


## Cortex

Salamu alykum 

"En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen."
(Az-Zaari'jaat - 56)

Allah(Swt) heeft in zijn Heilge Boek 6666 versen,
700 versen ervan heeft hij gebruikt om te zeggen:
Bid... werp je ten aarde.. bid.

Waarom zou je het niet 1 keer zeggen? waarom 700 keer?
Omdat het belangerijk is, Het is niet zomaar iemand die dat zegt,
Het is je God je Maker je Schepper.
Hij heeft jou van klei gemaakt alleen om Hem te aanbidden.
Dat is wat Hij zegt in Zijn boek, Hij heeft ons gemaakt om voor Hem te buigen en hem aanbidden .. waarom doe je het dan niet?
Hoeveel minuten kost het?
per gebed ongveer 5 min.
5 keer bidden is 25 minuten
Wil jij 25 minuten ruilen voor eeuwigheid?
Of ben je een dwaas en zal voor de hell kiezen?
Zeg me wat is 25 minuten in 24 uur?


"Toch zijt gij het volk, dat uw eigen broeders doodt en een gedeelte van uw volk uit hun huizen verdrijft, elkaar tegen hen helpende in zonde en overtreding. En, indien zij als gevangenen tot u terugkomen, koopt gij hen vrij, terwijl juist hun verdrijving voor u verboden was. *Gelooft gij dan slechts in een gedeelte van het Boek en verwerpt gij een ander gedeelte?* Er is geen beloning voor degenen uwer, die zulks doen, behalve schande in dit leven; en op de Dag van Opstanding zullen zij de strengste kastijding moeten ondergaan, want Allah is niet onachtzaam betreffende hetgeen gij doet."
(Al-Baqarah - 85 )

Lees wat je Schepper zegt, 
Je gelooft in een gedeelte van het boek en je verwerpt het ander.
Er is geen beloning voor dat soort mensen..
Hmm herken je je zelf nu? 
Er staat 700 keer in de Quraan: Bid en je verwerpt dat?

Denk na en luister niet naar de duivel die nu achter je staat.
Het is je beste vriend maar ook je ergste vijand.
Hij wil niks behalve jou breken stuk maken en in hell meenemen,
Het is jou keuze kies je ervoor?
Dan ben je een dwaas.

Bid 5 keer per dag en geef 25 minuten aan Allah(swt) en Hij zal je InsAllah de eeuwigheid geven,

Combineer je leven met bidden en geduld, dan zal je 1 van de winnaars zijn.

Bedankt voor het lezen en wassalam

----------


## essa2

ik ben 25jaar en ik bid al 5jaar 

alhamdou lileh wa choukr lhou  :tik:

----------


## ssilver

Salaamou alaikoum oua rahmatoe li allah oua barakatoe,

Moge Allah onze gebeden verhoren en onze zondes vergeven.AMIEN. En hoeveel ik bid, hoelang, op tijd of niet, dat is tussen mij en Allah s.w.t. Want het gaat om de intentie en ik hoop zo dat het zuiver is en geaccepteerd word voor ons allen. 
En degene die nog niet het gebed verrichten ik hoop dat ze insja allah gauw de rust zullen voelen en liefde voor Allah want zet je Allah op nummer 1 dan zal Allah jouw ook op nummer 1 zetten. Veel liefs.  :engel:

----------


## islammus

ik bid dagelijks, smorgens een half uur, savos een kwartier en overdag heb ik een soort online verbinding.

----------


## Lavendel20

Elhemdulilah, ik verricht het gebed 5 maal per dag, elhemdulilah op tijd. Toen ik nog studeerde was het wat lastig en moest ik het inhalen, zodra ik thuis was. Je voelt je dan na het gebed echt super elhemdulilah, ook alsof een zware last van je schouder af is. Je bent het dichtbijst bij Allah swt door middel van het gebed.

----------


## sisi00

Ik zeg eerlijk ik bid niet altijd ben klein ben nog maar 11  :handbang:  en ehm.. bij feesten ben ik heeeel erg moe dus en dan ga ik gwn gelijk slapen ik geef eerlijk andwoord wollah

----------


## miss_kebdania17

ik schaam me maar ik bid niet . iK ZEG elke dag ik ga vandaaag beginnen maar ben nog altijd niet begonnen ik weet het het is slecht

----------


## Poesjkin

Kent de islam ook voorbeden? Bij ons (ik ben christelijk) wordt vaak voor mensen in nood gebeden. Hoe zit dat bij de islam?

----------


## pureMaroc

> _Geplaatst door Poesjkin_ 
> *Kent de islam ook voorbeden? Bij ons (ik ben christelijk) wordt vaak voor mensen in nood gebeden. Hoe zit dat bij de islam?*


Natuurlijk bidden wij voor onze dierbaren aan het eind van het gebed. Maar,....het blijft jouw gebed en niet dat van degene voor wie je een smeekbede uitspreekt. Diegene is er meer bij gebaat als hij zelf bidt.

----------

